

Show HN: Mapdeed.com - Search indeed-powered jobs on a Map - jimant
http://mapdeed.com

======
jimant
Have fun searching jobs all over the world. Tried to make it lightning-fast
and nicer than indeed itself. Powered by indeed + google maps. Any comments
are highly valuable and appreciated.

~~~
kidlogic
Also, I would make the map larger

~~~
tmoullet
I agree. The proportions are really award and not intuitive to view.

Here is a screenshot: [http://imgur.com/IQT71nd](http://imgur.com/IQT71nd)

Maybe if check to see the proportion of user's screen and adjust the layout to
a side by side vs top and bottom.

------
mjhea0
I'd love to see the source code. :)

~~~
jimant
It's nothing fancy - it's using wp job manager.

